# Power Query: How to point to a file in the current directory?



## alex1alex (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd like to be able to open a file in the current directory of the .XLS file that I'm running the Power Query refresh from.  Is that possible?

(the use case is, I have a have an export that I want to run against and I'd like to other people to be able to do the same...but of course, the file will always be in C:\Users\<idsid>\Downloads  (for example))

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Ozeroth (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd suggest using the method here, by referencing a cell which contains a formula returning the current path:
Building a Parameter Table for Power QueryThe Ken Puls (Excelguru) Blog


----------



## alex1alex (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the pointer, that's a good article.

(and just noticed i messed up the markup in my message .....it should have said, 

```
[COLOR=#333333]C:\Users\ < user idsid > [/COLOR]<idsid style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">\ Downloads 
</idsid>
```
)


----------

